# Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control



## OregonEOS (Jun 22, 2007)

We have the EOS 2.0T with DSG but not with the Sport Package. It has many of the finer features like heated seats and dual climate control.
It does not have the buttons on the steering wheel for radio control and it does not have the paddles for the DSG gear selection.
Has anyone added the paddles to an EOS? I suspect that some of the owners of the Jetta 2.0T have had the same questions as it also has the DSG with no paddles.
We are also interested in adding the radio selection buttons as we will likely upgrade the stereo to an aftermarket device with full IPod interface and video display and these units support the wheel buttons. I think the two blank covers for the button locations are easily removed.


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (OregonEOS)*

I would not bother adding the paddles. I have them, but played with them for a couple of days, and almost never used them since.
The DSG software knows much better when to shift.

chris


----------



## paisano (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (chris2.0tdsg)*

I guess it is just personal preference. I use the paddles all the time. I gear down as Im breaking and if you drive on windy two-lane roads, it is great for doing a downshift as you apply your breaks before the curve, then hit the accelerator and power out of the curve. Its a blast if you enjoy enthusiastic driving or just if you just like having a toy to play with. I almost never use the floor shifter to change gears. The other interesting and useful thing about the DSG w/paddle shifters is that you dont even need to have the transmission in the manual mode to shift gears. You can be in D or S and if you have a need to downshift or upshift, just flick the paddle. Comes in very handy for passing. 
That said, I have no idea what the cost and practicality of adding paddles to a non-sport model. My guess would be that it would be prohibitively expensive. The wheel buttons for the radio might be more realistic depending on which radio you have. 


_Modified by paisano at 8:36 AM 6-24-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (chris2.0tdsg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris2.0tdsg* »_I would not bother adding the paddles. I have them, but played with them for a couple of days, and almost never used them since.

I'll toss my vote in with Chris - I went to a great deal of trouble to retrofit paddle shifters to my Phaeton (see this link: Retrofitting Paddle Shifters to a Phaeton), used them for a day or two, and haven't used them since. Well - have almost never used them since... the downshift paddle is useful if you are coming up behind another car just a tiny bit too quickly on the highway, and you want to slow your car down without going to the trouble of putting your foot on the brake.
Having said that, I am going to guess that it would probably not be too difficult to retrofit the shifter switches or the radio buttons to an Eos. My guess is that the switches for the shifter buttons and the switches for the audio control buttons are probably resistance switches, thus, you would likely not need to run any additional wires. You might have to do a lot of fooling around with controller coding, but from a physical installation point of view, it should not be that difficult to do.
That is, of course, a *guess *on my part - I am not familiar with exactly how the Eos is wired, but I am familiar with the concepts behind how other VW products handle steering wheel controls.
Michael


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (PanEuropean)*

Well since we're voting, I'll toss my hat in the ring with paisano. I don't think a single day of driving has gone by since I got my Eos that I didn't use the paddle shifters at least once.
While I centainly don't want to step on any toes I have to say that I very stongly diagree with with Chris's assertation that the DSG software knows when to shift better than I do. IMO, the shifting software is a serious weakpoint in the car. The shift points in 'D' are way too early and are constantly lugging the engine. The shift points in 'S' are too high to live with in anything other than full throttle sport driving situations. I use the manual shift mode (paddles or console) roughly 70% of the time I'm driving my car.
I also like to be in the proper gear going into a turn not having the computer grab a lower gear and upset the chassis when I get on the gas to come out of a turn just after the apex. No matter how smart the shifting computer is, we're still a long way from them being able to look up the road and know what's coming next.
Sorry I can't offer any useful advice on the cost or compexity of the mods you're proposing, but I do think that if you enjoy truly being in control of your ride that it would be a worthwhile mod to pursue.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (OregonEOS)*

There is a thread over in the Golf/Jetta V forums on here, search for a user named the.ronin -- he has tackled the subject. On a Golf/Jetta/GTI you have to do more than just swap out the wheel, it also requires a new module (situated under the steering column). I'd be willing to bet the Eos would require the same hardware module for those features to work.
When I researched it, the module was over $400 new, a new wheel w/paddles and audio buttons was in the $500 range. All in all, it didn't seem worth $1k for me to be the test-mule for it as things sat. There is a good write-up and PDF for the Mk5 vehicles, but nobody really knows yet if the Eos would take to the same mods in the same fashion or not.
I can tell you that swapping Mk5 wheels into an Eos is identical from a hardware standpoint -- but I have the same situation as you it sounds like. Our car has no package, but is a 2.0T pkg car with the heated seats and dual climate control. I went the cheap/easy way and got a used Mk5 GTI wheel off the forums here for ~$300 (no paddles, no audio controls). It swapped out easy in <5 minutes ... giving me the GTI wheel but no added functionality.








Good luck with your quest. Curious to see how far you take it and what you can make happen.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (Shaka)*

Here is the DIY that I was speaking of for reference...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2938601


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (oab97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oab97* »_ The shift points in 'D' are way too early and are constantly lugging the engine.

Well, that is not an issue with the 2.0T, because of the flatter torque curve compared to a naturally aspirated engine, the turbo is nicely coupled to the DSG in D!. I agree that the S is overdone and takes the revs up too high
chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (Shaka)*

Wow, Rob in the Golf V forum has done an *amazing *job of doing that write-up! Heck, that's 99% of the research completed already.
Michael


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (PanEuropean)*

Thank you Michael ... if the wiring structure and logic behind the Eos is not too dissimilar from the MKV, then you would need three components to retrofit a multi-function steering wheel (MFSW): (i) the MFSW of course, (ii) the MFSW control module as mentioned, and (iii) the airbag wiring harness specific for an MFSW.
Granted that it is for an MKV, the DIY linked above should walk you through the details of installing all three of these components including performing adaptations - you will definitely need a vag com immediately after install to, among other things, perform steering wheel adaptations.
An important note: no one that has done this retrofit on an MKV has managed to get any buttons other than the volume controls and mute button working. This is likely due to the fact that there is no multi-function display (MFD) in the instrument cluster nor is there the requisite MFD capable wiper stalk in MKVs that did not come equipped with an MFSW. Whether one can have FULL button functionality if these two things are installed remains unknown. I have also upgraded the central electronics control module (J19) to a "highline" version and that has had no effect on the buttons.
While my particular application did not require DSG paddles, I don't see why retrofitting an MFSW with paddles along with its respective control module would not allow paddle functionality - but I have NOT seen this confirmed.
As a sidenote, there are two different kinds of leather MFSWs. One that is round and another "sport" version that is squared off at the bottom with contoured grips at the 10 and 2 o'clock positions. Expect the latter to cost far more - and rightfully so as it is an amazing wheel.
If the MKV and Eos steering wheels are directly swappable, I recommend looking into salvage yards that may have wrecked GTIs or GLIs (sport MFSWs are standard on those trims). I got mine, with control module, and aribag wiring harness for just south of $400 shipped all-in.
I wish I could be more help. Please PM me with questions and I will post back on this thread ... I could only wish I owned an Eos so I don't check in here too often. You bastards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by the.ronin at 1:52 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (OregonEOS)*

I would spend a little time with someone else's paddle-shift before you dive in.
Both in test drives and in loaners while a scratch was repaired, I was *not impressed* with the DSG choice of shifting, D mode nor S mode-- I have the same feeling others have said; D shifts too early and S runs too high unless you are all-out racing.
The paddles just seemed a waste of time too me, since you don't clutch and still have to use both hands to hit one or the other shifter.
Of course, I haven't been living day-to-day with DSG nor paddles-- I decided early that I really wanted manual, and that automatic only needed to be automatic, the way paddle-shifting felt. You already have DSG also, but I really didn't like the paddles' feel at all.
You should probably try them out first, since there are obviously different opinions on how useful they are (from the people _with them_ even)
Now the buttons might be nice to add, although Rob says most have NOT gotten all buttons to work (some others *have* gotten the Phone to work with aftermarket kits, from originally installed wheels, so maybe it just takes lots of patience and work)
The wheel with buttons which I am envying is the nutwood wheel here. If only it came in piano black...*drool*
William


_Modified by kghia at 2:44 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## OregonEOS (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (OregonEOS)*

Thanks to all for the great responses. I Think my interest can be safely divided into two separable areas of wheel buttons and paddle shifters.
I assume the wheel button blank covers snap off and the new covers with buttons snap on, after making the wiring connection. The big issue here is weather the underlying cables that communicate with the buttons are already in place. I will have to get up my courage, snap off one of the blank covers and take a look inside. Unless, of course, someone has done this step already. They would be great to have in place for use with an aftermarket radio upgrade.
As for the paddles, I have enjoyed them on several test drives of GTI and GLI vehicles. The EOS is my wife's car and I can live without the paddles. I suspect that a new wheel is required as there appear to be no blank off covers where the paddles would be mounted. I am not certain that the Sport Package has a different shaped wheel as well.
I suppose I can wait to find a complete wheel assemble off a wrecked Sport Package EOS. I do not wish that event on anyone, however.
I think that the best advice is to try and buy exactly what it is that one wants when looking at all the different options for these fine cars.
I do appreciate any further information and comments.


----------



## Eosiphat (Nov 8, 2006)

I have kind of the same question, but in a different way.
I've got the multi function wheel and DSG, but my dealer missed the paddle shifters off the option list by mistake. My question is; since we are essentially talking about software, would it be possible to program say the volume buttons to change gear - you would have to add a fifth screen variation for the MFD, a change gear screen if you like which could also have a large digital read out of speed, which is sadly lacking otherwise.
An interseting challenge for any software gurus out there!
Mike


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_An important note: no one that has done this retrofit on an MKV has managed to get any buttons other than the volume controls and mute button working. This is likely due to the fact that there is no multi-function display (MFD) in the instrument cluster nor is there the requisite MFD capable wiper stalk in MKVs that did not come equipped with an MFSW. Whether one can have FULL button functionality if these two things are installed remains unknown. 

Hi Rob:
Thanks a lot for visiting our forum and making the informative post.
In case anyone is interested in looking further into the possibility of retrofitting an upgraded instrument cluster and the wiper stalk required to control the MFD (Multi-Function Display), I just happen to have some experience doing that exact mod - I did it to my 2002 Golf, before I traded it in on my current VW. The post is over at the TDI Club forum, here is the link: MFA Cluster Conversion. The post is a thousand miles long, not to mention over 5 years old, and most of the pictures have been lost due to upgrades of the forum software that broke the links, but you can certainly get the general gist of what is involved from that post. It's not really all that difficult. You will need a friendly and enthusiastic VW dealer to do the final installation of the new instrument cluster for you, because the immobilizer needs to be reprogrammed to work with it. But, that only takes about a half an hour of time at the dealership. Chances are that the dealership staff will be quite co-operative about you doing all the work except for the final cluster installation and adaptation if you buy the rest of the parts from the same dealership.
When I did it, the techs at the VW dealer were quite supportive of my efforts (it was one of the first mods I ever did) - they gave me a lot of tips and suggestions that kept me out of trouble.
Michael


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (PanEuropean)*

A few folks are trying to do the MFD cluster swap on the MKV. One thing to note is that the SKC code is no longer given to dealers. As far as I understand, the dealer now has to hook the car up directly to VW which transmits the SKC needed to true up the odo. Additionally, there have been some issues of truing up used clusters.
I've only known one other MKV owner to have swapped out the cluster successfully and that is the OP of the TDIClub link posted above.
Does the MFD not come standard with the Eos? I presumed that it did.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (the.ronin)*

There are a couple of issue to be aware of related to instrument cluster replacements:
*1)* If you purchase a new instrument cluster (highly recommended, rather than getting one from a scrapyard), you can adjust the mileage upward to reflect the true mileage of your car once only, and this has to be done before the new instrument cluster has accrued 100 kms (63 miles) or less.
*2)* If you are installing an upgraded instrument cluster in a vehicle (e.g. putting one with a MFD in place of one that did not have a MFD), you may need to add wiring to support the input of signals from the control stalk, an outside air temperature sensor, and so forth. On the Golf IV, these signals were analog, meaning, each signal had its own unique wire. On newer vehicles such as the Golf V and Eos, it is possible that these signals may be passed along the CAN (Controller Area Network) bus or another communications bus - thus, you might not need to run dedicated wires, although you will still need to install a control stalk and associated local wiring related to the control stalk.
*3)* My experience with the instrument cluster upgrade in the Golf IV (I did two of them - first from a 'plain' cluster to a half-height MFA, then later from the half-height MFA to a full pixel MFA) is that you can do all the supporting wiring either before or after you have your VW dealer install the new cluster and adapt it to the immobilizer system. However, to actually get the new cluster installed and working, the car has to be taken to the VW dealer, where it is hooked up to their diagnostic scan tool and thence to the VW intranet, from which the SKC (software key code) is retrieved.
*4)* The actual physical replacement of one instrument cluster with another one is a pretty quick and simple task - normally about 15 minutes work on the average VW. The immobilizer adaptation will require a further 15 to 30 minutes work. You need to bring all the keys to the car with you for this process. So, budget about an hour or so of labour time at your VW dealer for this work. Once the initial adaptation of the new cluster to the car has been completed, the cluster can then be removed and reinstalled (in the same car) as often as is necessary until you get all the additional wiring finished.
*5)* Because there are so many different instrument clusters available for what appears to be the same car (e.g. there are about 30 different clusters for a Golf IV), it really makes the most sense to just buy a new cluster - it is almost hopeless to look for the exact part you need in a scrapyard, and even if you do find the exact part you need, you won't be able to adapt the mileage to show the true mileage on your vehicle (unless, of course, the donor car was scrapped before reaching 63 miles total mileage).
As I mentioned earlier, if you discuss your modification plans with the staff at your VW dealer (ideally the parts specialist, or the lead technician), you will probably find that they will be very enthusiastic and helpful. As long as you carry out all the additional wiring and installation of the new control stalk in exact conformance with VW wiring diagrams, it will be quick and easy for the techs at your dealership to do the work that only they can do - that being the adaptation of the new cluster to your car.
Hope this information is useful to others.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (the.ronin)*

Attached below is a really old picture (dating from about 2001 or so) showing the Service Manager at my VW dealership carrying out the 'adaptation' procedure that is needed to enable the new, upgraded instrument cluster to work together with the engine control unit (ECU) and the anti-theft immobilizer of my 2002 Golf.
It only took her about 20 minutes to do all the necessary magic to get everything working just fine. One you have physically installed the new instrument cluster (a pretty simple task), the car won't start until this adaptation has been carried out. For this reason, you should plan to have the staff at your VW dealer do the actual instrument cluster swap-out (a quick task) for you, then do the adaptation right after that.
Michael


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Adding paddles for DSG and adding wheel buttons for radio control (OregonEOS)*

This just popped up in the MKV classifieds ...


----------

